# Does a cake with cream cheese icing......



## flcookie (Jul 8, 2005)

need to be refrigerated? I just made an Italian Cream Cake and of course it has cream cheese icing.

In the past, I don't think that I did because the recipe did not state that it had to be refrigerated, but now I think maybe it should. Of course, none of us got sick!

TIA, Pam


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Keep a cake with dairy products cool. 

What is in your icing?:bounce:


----------



## flcookie (Jul 8, 2005)

8 oz. cream cheese
1/2 stick butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1 box 10X conf. sugar -1 cup


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes it does! But you can allow the cake to come to room temperature before serving.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I don't want to be a smart donkey but Italian Cream Cake can have creamed cheese icing. It's not always cream cheese.
pan
In fact it is soo much better and less cloying to use other cheeses.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great point Pan! Personally I'd prefer Marscapone? That's the ticket. Unfortunately most of the cakes and recipes out there called "Italian Cake" you see out there have Cream Cheese.  Although I still try to figure what it is about some of these cakes makes them "Italian". This is considering they look and taste nothing like my Grandmother used to make. To me they are just a basic cake.


----------

